# High FSH normal AMH?



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

My FSH result jumped from 7.7 in August (done CD 7) to 30 (done CD4) this month   The lab wants to retest. AMH also tested in August is 5.3 pmol/L which I was told is good for my age and I have regular cycles with OPKs showing ovulation  

Anyone had a similar experience or can offer some insight?   Was hoping to try ovulation induction but might have to move on to donor egg...

The rest of my CD4 results:

LH 8.8 U/L
Oestradiol 103 pmol/L


----------

